
Inscom briefing to US Army Secretary 1983 [pdf] - ohvirginia
https://www.cia.gov/library/readingroom/docs/CIA-RDP96-00788R001700330003-6.pdf
======
ohvirginia
For additional context of this briefing:
[https://www.cia.gov/library/readingroom/docs/CIA-
RDP96-00788...](https://www.cia.gov/library/readingroom/docs/CIA-
RDP96-00788R001700270013-2.pdf)

